

PyData NYC 2013, Nov 8-10: Python, Big Data, and Analytics - jamesdutc
http://pydata.org/nyc2013

======
jamesdutc
I'm on the speaker selection committee, and I'm impressed with the line-up of
talks this year.

We have Travis Oliphant talking about conda, Peter Wang on Bokeh, Wes McKinney
on Pandas (of course!), Jake Vanderplas on SciKit learn, and many others!

I, myself, am giving two talks: one on advanced techniques using generators
and one on different ways to embed Python into other applications (including a
novel Python3-running-within-Python2 embedding!)

------
travisoliphant
I'm looking forward to hearing from Brian Granger (IPython) and Peter.

------
karissa
This is going to be great!

